# Didn't feed for a month



## Kylew (Apr 14, 2004)

Well as a little experiment i didn't feed my fish for a while month. It turns out there were no casualties at all not even missing fins. I was quite amazed. During this time I raised the temp to about 84 and turned the pump off aswell and didn't clean the tank once. Those little buggers are tough. I would also like to not the tank is well planted and has alot of hiding spots 65 gal and 4 5inch RBPS


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Why did you do this?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

therizman1 said:


> Why did you do this?


DUH! To prove to us that piranhas are 'tough'. Not like we couldnt look in the disease forum and seen what they are able to make rebounds from.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Why did you do this?


my thoughts exactly...so, now what?. Mine don't eat every time I feed them but I do not think they are starved. Good work on the water though, you must be doing something right...but you fed them right?....and they ate?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

WTF!
ok now you go a week without food, se how though you are!


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

/agree

still trying to understand why you even did this


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Yup p's can go without food for a longg time. Did they get skinner? or there body shaped stayed the same.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Total BS and you guys got sucked in.
What make you guys think that this is even possible?


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i know p's can survive a while without food, or turning to the shoal for food, but in the first place WHY????? "yea lets starve our fish....then turn the filter off for a while....damn still not dead huh, must be tough guys..."


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I dont belive that for minute. Especially not red belly that size, Id say 1.5 weeks at the most before you find atleast one head on those youngsters.......


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

not at 84 degrees, the Hotter it is the faster the matabolism goes... Maybe at sub
freezing with portly p's.

After a couple of days all the tank mates of the p's were eatin or jumped ship when there was no food. No fin nips, I would be happy with one p left after a month.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> Why did you do this?


DUH! To prove to us that piranhas are 'tough'. Not like we couldnt look in the disease forum and seen what they are able to make rebounds from.








[/quote]

u are an idiot a month is ahell of a long time 2 leave them with out food.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i think he just want attention........but what ever you thinking or doing it wrong bro!...............they no need to do experiment or to see how though your fish are. fish need to eat, just like every other animals.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

studmuffin992 said:


> Why did you do this?


DUH! To prove to us that piranhas are 'tough'. Not like we couldnt look in the disease forum and seen what they are able to make rebounds from.









[/quote]

u are an idiot a month is ahell of a long time 2 leave them with out food.








[/quote]

Thanks. I wasnt the one who didnt feed my fish for a month tho.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

wow it is hard to not flame people like that 
im sure he is lieing just trying to geta rise out of everybody


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

call up peta lol


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i dont see y everyone is so mad









then there comes the idiot who will post..

" i wish i could raise your house temp to 84 and starve u for a month, how would u like that"

i dont know if hes bsing or not but if its true thats pretty cool


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

ummm, i think this is some bs.


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

A month without any nutrition for a small fish of 4 inches is sure to stunt their growth. Even if you do resume feeding after the month is up, I bet they will not reach the size they would have, had you not pulled this stunt.

But that said, this thread is merely a made up story in attempt to get a strong reaction. And it looks like he got it.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> I dont belive that for minute. Especially not red belly that size, Id say 1.5 weeks at the most before you find atleast one head on those youngsters.......


agreed. red bellies are tough because of their ability to adapt by agressive means like canabalism. no way a solid month without food and no casualties. 
and further more, quite an irresponsible "experiement"


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't think it was real, I think he just tried to shock us all.


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

he's just tryin to get everyone all fired up, well it worked fukin prick.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

obviously, buddy said, NOT EVEN FIN DAMAGE . . . ha, and he hasnt posted here again, so . . obviously buddy has even less of a life than we do hahah

he prolly doesnt even HAVE pirahna's


----------



## ElSteenio (Feb 14, 2006)

lol probably pacu who fed on the plants


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

When i was alot younger cant remember perhaps 12 -13 i had a shoal of reds.
no filter just a airhose connected to a stone, made bubbles.
no powerhead. nothing, was was beyond noobish i was totally clueless to what i was doing.
my then lfs said i didny need anything else.
well i started with 18 tiny reds. i had them in a 20g or somtn. as you can imagine after a short period of time theryre had been several cases of cannibalism.

at one point when the fish were about 6-7 cm i left on a summer holliday, i was gone for about 3+ weeks.

i came back to find all my reds alive! they were skinny as f. but no cannibalism. i had real plants and since the light had been on 24-7 the water was like gelly. seriously fucked!

well the reds were in for another setback, due to my retardedness they had gotten some for of paracite. i did some reading and found aout that the paracite reproduced by switching from one fish to another.
i therefore took my about 7 reds and put them on jars, buckets and bowls. 
no heater nuttn. this lasted perhaps 10 to 14 days, 2 reds were dead. but the rest survived.
if thats not crazy i dont know.
im hoping i wont get kicked out cause of this









point being these freaks survive the craziest of situations.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> When i was alot younger cant remember perhaps 12 -13 i had a shoal of reds.
> no filter just a airhose connected to a stone, made bubbles.
> no powerhead. nothing, was was beyond noobish i was totally clueless to what i was doing.
> my then lfs said i didny need anything else.
> ...


I know some one that has gone 2 years with out any water change..
but the piranhas are stunted for life.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> When i was alot younger cant remember perhaps 12 -13 i had a shoal of reds.
> no filter just a airhose connected to a stone, made bubbles.
> no powerhead. nothing, was was beyond noobish i was totally clueless to what i was doing.
> my then lfs said i didny need anything else.
> ...


I know some one that has gone 2 years with out any water change..
but the piranhas are stunted for life.
[/quote]
yeah the ones i had back then was prob stunted as hell. the guys i have now have grown ALOT faster.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

if i didnt feed my reds for 4-5 days id feel so bad already ! and for a month dats some crazy bull dat they didnt tear eachother appart


----------

